# Things that keep you feeling YOUNG !



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

I am now 40, and though in my mind I am 18 :smthumbup:
I still get reminded of my true age every now and then, when back aches , bad eyesight and weight gain creeps in...

I have to admit, my children do keep me feeling young. I had my fist child at 25 - So our age gap is not that bad-- We all chat much like friends, share SOME of the same music, chat about the same movies ... I think that MY KIDS keep me feeling young ... otherwise I would be sitting in the corner trying to read how many back aches tablets I take becasue I can't see it very well ! 

How about you?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Great sex with my husband. I love that we have figured out how to keep the passion alive.


----------



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

lovesherman said:


> Great sex with my husband. I love that we have figured out how to keep the passion alive.


:smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband says a younger wife keeps him feeling 30. :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm only as old as the man I feel


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

A bottle of hair colorant & a good support bra... about the only things that help me feel young.


LOL that_girl


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I am 44 years old who feels like a 16 year old. I am addicted to extreme death metal and have a few web sites where I am known as Lady Evil. I like to be silly and laugh often. I have four large exotic parrots and every night we have dance parties in the bird room. If I bang my head like a metalhead, my birds follow suit, so there we are, all banging our heads to Slayer or Iron Maiden and having a ball!

I paint my nails black and have rings that are eyeballs and skulls. I wear shirts with smartas$ comments on them. Keep in mind, I am not doing this to feel young, I have always done these things, I just refused to stop when I grew up.

I love going into book stores and finding the MOST TASTELESS JOKES and sit on the floor and laugh until I cry. I play tricks on my dog like getting him to run into a bedroom to get a bone, and then I will hide. He goes apesh!t trying to find me and I laugh so hard I pee my pants (another great thing about being 44).


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Send me all your jokes. Nobody I know appreciates them and it sucks to be a chick in a dude's world. 

And, we could almost be twins. Lady Evil rocks.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EndlessGreif...you sound like alot of fun to me... I need a neighbor like you.... I am kinda mindless when it comes to "joke" jokes ...I analyze too much & rarely get them, by the time I do, I look like an ass. I'd rather just talk about REAL life..... I see enough humor there to never end... that is more up my alley.... 

I am 45, I go roller skating & ice skating with my kids on occasion, why just drop them off, I enjoy it too! I LOVE heavy Metal / concerts, I have no desire to see any bands from My youth..... I want to see who is in their element TODAY, last year we were inches from the Moshpit... surfed many bodies above our heads....that was a 1st for us. 

I blast my music every time I am driving, husband told me yesterday, when he starts the Burb, it propels him out the window.

I laugh hearty with my teens, kids over all the time...me & the husband hostess fairly large bonfire bashes a couple times a year, music outside, movie under the stars, kids swarming our yard, house, porch... we fit right in. 

Feeling young at any age is all about Passion & enthusiam... a zest for living life to the fullest... whatever it is you enjoy doing...and if it blesses others.....by all means... DO it ..if it will bring joy to yourself as well. 








For me personally.... my focus these days is Romance... if you have a good man, grab ahold of him and take him for a ride...revive that young lover feeling again...keep the flirting/ teasing / pleasing alive.......plan a Romantic vacation he'll never forget, walk out in some hot lingerie, ...... take walks on a country trail hand in hand... when he sits down on a log, straddle your body over him and neck, we don't do sucker bites though.......go to the movies together... get frisky in the dark....

Plan a trip & swim with the dolfins (never done this but might be on my to do list)

....Do something wild.... try bungy jumping (not me!)....go to an amusement park...ride every coaster -scream with your hands in the air...... go parking....Get together with old friends, talk about the good old days.... laugh loudy.....go dancing.... Ride bikes together. 

Our youngest is Preschool age, our oldest in College, 4 inbetween, they keep me hopping, I love having them around. Was hoola hooping with my daughter yesterday, I can't do the gymnastics I used too -but she loves me trying....sled riding a month ago ....

..... But then we love getting away from them too, kinda like that Tommy James old Classic ..." I think we're alone now" ...but instead of getting away from the Parents, we are running to get away from the kids! 

This makes me feel young. They say the 40's are the new 30's anyway. Enjoy !








...


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> I am 44 years old who feels like a 16 year old. I am addicted to extreme death metal and have a few web sites where I am known as Lady Evil. I like to be silly and laugh often. I have four large exotic parrots and every night we have dance parties in the bird room. If I bang my head like a metalhead, my birds follow suit, so there we are, all banging our heads to Slayer or Iron Maiden and having a ball!
> 
> I paint my nails black and have rings that are eyeballs and skulls. I wear shirts with smartas$ comments on them. Keep in mind, I am not doing this to feel young, I have always done these things, I just refused to stop when I grew up.
> 
> I love going into book stores and finding the MOST TASTELESS JOKES and sit on the floor and laugh until I cry. I play tricks on my dog like getting him to run into a bedroom to get a bone, and then I will hide. He goes apesh!t trying to find me and I laugh so hard I pee my pants (another great thing about being 44).


animal abuse :rofl:


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Let's see...

1.) I rarely 'act my age.' I detest that phrase. Why should kids have all the fun?
2.) I work out, eat right, dress sexy, make-up, perfume, jewelry, nails, always!
3.) I really detest super-serious people who know everything about everything (or like to pretend they do) They are total downers. Because I know how insecure they are deep down and they know it too. Life is too short to be a know-it-all.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

uhaul4mybaggage said:


> Send me all your jokes. Nobody I know appreciates them and it sucks to be a chick in a dude's world.
> 
> And, we could almost be twins. Lady Evil rocks.


Maybe we are long lost sisters. That is great because I miss my sister (she is not dead, she's just turned into an as$hole) and really need to laugh!!!

Are there any types of jokes that offend you? I got some doozies that would make most people angry, indignant, and turn them off.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> animal abuse :rofl:


Hey, it's hilarious! I also pretend to throw a ball to watch him run and look for it even though it is behind my back.

I AM A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I want to see who is in their element TODAY, last year we were inches from the Moshpit... surfed many bodies above our heads....that was a 1st for us.
> 
> I blast my music every time I am driving, husband told me yesterday, when he starts the Burb, it propels him out the window.


What band was it you just saw? My last concert was Iron Maiden, it was great except people stand at metal concerts and I am short, so I saw the whole concert looking at some tall dude's back!

I got a subwoofer in my trunk and BLAST my stereo when I drive. I sing along (or growl along) and have a great time. 

I do the strangest thing though. I will be singing up a storm to my music and at a stoplight, I will stop singing, then when the light turns green, I start to sing again.

Also, I LOVE LOVE LOVE to share music. Perhaps if we have the same taste we could swap songs. I could introduce you to some new great stuff mostly out of Sweden, Norway, and Finland.

That is another that I do to feel young. I have dozens of online friends that are in their 20's (because usually heavy metal is for the young) and I send them stuff they have never heard before and create new fans to my favorite artists. Also, I have been sent songs by artists I have never heard and I go nuts, getting all that band's music. I have 10,000 songs on my ipod so we would never get bored!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

endlessgrief said:


> What band was it you just saw? My last concert was Iron Maiden, it was great except people stand at metal concerts and I am short, so I saw the whole concert looking at some tall dude's back!


 It was Shinedown, they are not as Heavy as Iron Maiden .... Gotta love the words to this one... 

 Sound Of Madness 

Going to see them again in a few weeks. It was very funny the 2nd concert we went too.... we were real close to the stage (mosh pit night).... they started singing their biggest hit ..."Second Chance" , I wanted to put this on FB.... well I caught the whole thing...I was tickled with myself...now there was this girl up on her Bf's shoulders swaying to the music, arms in the air, I wasn't paying any attention to her, but she was in the video, plus some bodies surfing near us ....

..... So on the way home, my husband says to me....."Was you taping that FOR ME? ...I said "What?"....he says...... "didn't you see that girl lifting her top up & down?"..... I said "WHAT ?" !!! Well, there goes my video for Facebook ! I didn't know how to edit her boobs out, and yep...played it when we got home...bright lights shining on those babies too.. . up & down her top was agoing. 



> I got a subwoofer in my trunk and BLAST my stereo when I drive. I sing along (or growl along) and have a great time.


 I do this too  .. I love cranking that volume ... the wind blowing through my hair , singing at the top of my lungs flying down those old country roads to a jamming tune... that is the life... I don't think I stop at stop signs even ....Unless the guy or lady next to me is gawking at me, then I will feel a little foolish. I do try to be respectful if others are around and not blast them. 



> Also, I LOVE LOVE LOVE to share music. Perhaps if we have the same taste we could swap songs. I could introduce you to some new great stuff mostly out of Sweden, Norway, and Finland.


 You are definitely into music more than me, I spend too much time on forums & reading. But a rockin' concert is about the only thing I care to venture into the Big Cities for... Life without music would not be "living"... it is part of my soul..... it lifts me up, inspires, brings me to my knees, makes me laugh, turns me on, can pour on the romance , makes me want to shout. Love eveything about it !


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm forty and my daughter is seven, my stepson is also seven, and the other stepson is thirteen. They definitely help me to feel young. Add to that my dyed hair, the new tattoo and the new cartiledge piercing. Also my husband is three years younger than me so that helps! 
I read stupid sites like lamebook and cracked and "very demotivational". I don't think most people I know get it so I keep it to myself. LOL.
I'm thinking I might need another ear piercing...I'm feeling kind of old.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Sitting on the lover's lap. It instantly makes me feel like a child....or a younger girl.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Having to chase my stupid hounds when they get loose and run after varmints and critters. Dude, you're not going to catch that deer, just let it go.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm forty and my daughter is seven, my stepson is also seven, and the other stepson is thirteen. They definitely help me to feel young. Add to that my dyed hair, the new tattoo and the new cartiledge piercing. Also my husband is three years younger than me so that helps!
> I read stupid sites like lamebook and cracked and "very demotivational". I don't think most people I know get it so I keep it to myself. LOL.
> I'm thinking I might need another ear piercing...I'm feeling kind of old.


I really want a tattoo, on my left shoulder blade of the logo of my favorite band, and I would want it to be brown, to look like a henna tattoo. However, I am terrified of the pain, I am a HUGE baby!

This is what I want:

View attachment 461


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess the biggest thing, would be laughter... that keeps me thinking/feeling younger.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

endlessgrief said:


> Maybe we are long lost sisters. That is great because I miss my sister (she is not dead, she's just turned into an as$hole) and really need to laugh!!!
> 
> Are there any types of jokes that offend you? I got some doozies that would make most people angry, indignant, and turn them off.


You cannot make me blush, wince, or throw up. I guarantee.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

endlessgrief said:


> I really want a tattoo, on my left shoulder blade of the logo of my favorite band, and I would want it to be brown, to look like a henna tattoo. However, I am terrified of the pain, I am a HUGE baby!
> 
> This is what I want:
> 
> View attachment 461


Pretty! I want a crab on my ankle, because I am a Cancer and I really think that sign fits me to a T. Plus, I love the beach, and I like to eat crabs.

But I'll never get a tattoo. Unless I have to have chemo. BUt those aren't so pretty.


----------

